# Numbing toes question?



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

I am new to biking, a bit on the heavy side. I ride a Roubaix Elite, overall the bike is comfy, I changed the seat to a wider 155 gel seat from the get go as the standard seat did not work for me, though it has more cushion. I experience no pain on my back or my neck but my butt and toes numb up after about 15miles. 

I thought it was the toe clips so I upgraded to some SPDs, this didn't help much. I made sure shoes are not too tight, I do wiggle my toes when riding to try to get the flow back, but it doesn't seem to help. The 15 mile ride is straight, I have to get off the bike to get the feeling back. Do I need to change my seat? If you have any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

cleat position might be off, and saddle might just not work for you. you can get both things fitted if you have any competent bike shops near by


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Could be cleats...What pedals do you have?? You could try sliding the cleats back a touch...I notice a difference just with a couple mm's shift...

Did you sit on the butt-o-meter?? When I did I was at the edge of the 130-143 and chose the 143...Bad move! It did not work...Went for the 130 and I've been happy 

Have you been fit??

The numb butt could be from position as well as the saddle...If there is too much weight on the butt and your sitbones are not supporting the weight then you can run into issues with numbing...

Position on a bike is all about balancing the contact points, your feet, hands and butt...Too much pressure in the wrong spots will always cause issues...

Be prepared, it takes time for your body to get use to being on a bike for long periods of time. I know my first few years on a bike were not pleasant at times. Now I never I have issues with numbness, but still have the odd pain here and there...But those are mainly dues to overuse...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm assuming your Specialized dealer fitted you when you went with the 155mm saddle. You sat on the gel board that measures your sit bones and it came out you were a 155mm, right? Right off the bat I'm not a fan of gel saddle, as the gel tends to squish places it isn't supposed to go, but some people like them. I generally go with a lightly padded saddle and wear shorts/bibs with a well-fitted (for me) chamois.

If the saddle is properly positioned, you should be mostly balanced on your sit bones. For most "modern" people, this takes a little getting used to, as we're used to cushy chairs supporting our butts/thighs. You should not be supported by your perineal ("taint") area, which will cut off blood flow and cause numbness. Again, cushy saddles can squeeze up into this area, cutting off the blood flow. Many of the Specialized saddles have perineal cut-outs (a big groove or hole down the center) to relieve this issue, but it's not always required. The big thing is to be properly balanced on the sit bones.

As for the foot numbness, it could be any number of things, but I would talk to the shop that sold you the bike about a fitting. Specialized makes a big deal about their fitting process, and a basic one should have been done when you bought the bike. If you're not confident with their ability to fit you, you might seek out a race-oriented bike shop in your area for a full fitting. Discuss the issues you are having, your goals for riding, and they'll make adjustments to make you more comfortable and efficient on the bike. Then it's a matter of riding a lot and making very small tweaks as you go along to fine-tune the setup.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Agreed. Good fitting will make a lot of this better. By the way, once you get fit, you may need it again.


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will answer some of these question and inform what I did this weekend.

When I purchased the bike, I did get fitted, however with the toe clips which never really fit right as only my toes was pushing on the pedals. I added the Shimano a530 (i think) with Pearl Izumi sneaker looking SPD shoes. The shoes are fairly comfy but I never got re-fitted.

This weekend, I put on the original Roubaix seat which has more padding but skinnier, I couldn't get comfortable at all, after 10 miles I gave up (maybe saddle time). This morning I put on the Specialized Phenom 155 back on moving it forward just a bit and it felt better. My butt felt more comfortable with no pain but slight numbing until about mile 15 or so, but bearable.

As for the toes, I feel more numbing on the right foot first (no change from original problem), I dismount using my left foot, but after 15 miles or so, both feet has the numbing. Is this normal for a heavier rider, I am 5'10" 240lbs (hence the username :blush2: ) .


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Is it possible for you to return to the original shop for a re-fit??

You new SPD pedals and shoes will have a different stack height then riding with street shoes and clips/straps...Chances are you saddle needs to be lowered a tad...

The numb toes probably requires a re-adjustment of the cleats...For me, when I was have toe numbness issues I moved the cleats back to move the pressure point behind the ball of my foot...


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd echo the re-fit and take another look at saddle and shoes. For years I rode where every single ride my left thumb and left big toe went numb. We I finally broke down and bought a new saddle and probably a bit too expensive pair of shoes. Then my finance got me a professional bike fit for Christmas, not the regular shop fit. 

After this it was like flipping a switch. I can ride for hours with literally no pain or numbness. If I'd had known how big a difference it would be I'd have done it years ago. 

And this was all so much different even after the "fit" that the shop did when I got the bike...


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Make sure you're not pointing your toes. Keep your feet parallel to the ground if possible. That's what worked for me. If that doesn't seem to help or you keep catching yourself pointing try lowering your seat slightly (maybe just a few mm at a time).


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

If there's not the correct foot support from the insole of your shoes, you may well have to over-tighten them, which also leads to numb feet.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

MattSoutherden said:


> If there's not the correct foot support from the insole of your shoes, you may well have to over-tighten them, which also leads to numb feet.


I just remedied a numb right big toe with eSoles as someone on here suggested. I would definitely look at fit first since you have made some changes since it was fit to you. I don't think I saw you mention it...are you wearing bikes shorts/bibs with a chamois(the padded part on the inside)? 

One habit I have been working on breaking is always weighting my right foot. If I stop at a light I unclip my left foot and keep my right foot clipped in with a disproportionate amount of my weight on it. Not a big deal on a short right but across 2+ hours I think it has been a contributing factor in my foot numbness, combined with improper arch support.

Good luck getting it sorted out. Once you get fit to the bike correctly you will still experience a little soreness as your body grows accustomed to the bike but that fades quickly with regular riding and you will find that you can ride further than you thought you could.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

I am also having an issue with my toes going numb. I am not new to cycling and have had the same set up for years, but now I get the tingle toes about 1 hour into a ride. I have tried moving my cleats, getting bigger shoes, keeping my shoes loose, with no success.
A couple of you have mentioned bike fit, will saddle height/position influence blood flow to my toes? Saddle up or down, fore or aft? Looking for a good starting point.
Sorry for the hijack....


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

As much as possible I don't want to spend money on getting refitted. I made the following changes which did not make much difference, at around 14-16 mile range my right toes continue to numb up.

1. Move the cleat back a bit and in, to give the pressure point back and out a bit.
2. Loose the shoe (I found even after loosening the shoe it still comfy).
3. Moved the seat forward a bit (more comfy on the butt).

I did change things up a bit after I felt numbing on the right foot, I started to dismount with the right foot (my left foot felt better after loosening strings). I will try those eSoles like "anotherguy" suggested, I hope it works. Over all I am still happy, I normally do 20 mile rides, if I can get passed this, I should be unlimited ...


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I recently purchased some eSoles, because of some "hot spots" on my feet, and some plantar fasciitis issues. I have noticed a moderate improvement in foot comfort. I have been riding approx. 150 to 200 per week. I describe my issue as "hot spots" because it feels like a burning sensation/numbness sometimes. I think some of that is due to 100 plus degree temperatures during the ride. What's nice about the eSoles are that they are not terribly expensive and they come with a variety of inserts you can experiment with.


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

Just an update, I got refitted, no change made on my seat (he did suggest to move it back a tad) but I told him I just moved it forward to help the numbing. As for my feet, he moved the cleats back more, which it think helped a bit, numbing wasn't bad, but I got used to switching foot when reaching stop lights that might help with the numbing as well. I still haven't purchased any soles, just been lazy to go to the shoe store, but that's next on my list.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

SPD's with those bedroom slippers is the problem. At your weight your putting a huge amount of pressure on a very small point and your shoes are flexing around it.

SPD-SL road pedals with stiff carbon sole shoes would fix most of your problem.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

The numb toes could also be a cadence issue. I used to have a big problem with numbness, especially the right foot. I used to be a masher, now I'm a spinner and no more numbness.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

LC said:


> SPD's with those bedroom slippers is the problem. At your weight your putting a huge amount of pressure on a very small point and your shoes are flexing around it.
> 
> SPD-SL road pedals with stiff carbon sole shoes would fix most of your problem.


Yes, I started having plantar fasciitis problems after extensive hard mtb riding for a couple years with flexy soled shoes. 

I'm currently using Crank Brothers Candy and Acid pedals (depends on the bike) and cleats on Specialized CF shoes with their green (high arch) insoles and this helped a lot. I moved my cleats back, and started doing some stretches specifically aimed at this and I have gotten much better. However, I still sometimes get numb toes usually on my right foot after about 15 - 20 miles. I've found that keeping my shoes snug but not too tight helps some.

Currently using the blue (medium high arch) Specialized insoles and need to buy another set of the green highest arch.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to get the dreaded hot foot and numb toes. I bought a blue Specialized Body Geometry insole (blue is medium arch) and also bought a metatarsal pad from CVS ($3) that went between the insole and sole of my shoe. It has been incredible! No toe numbness at all.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't forget about cleat angle. I put my heal very slightly out, and that helped.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

GaRandonee said:


> Don't forget about cleat angle. I put my heal very slightly out, and that helped.


My heals like to go slightly inward, opposite of yours. Fit is important and everybody is different.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

adding a larger metatarsal bumb worked for me. I just cut out a 1" radius 1/8 thick piece of foam and put it between the insole and the shoe bed. I moved it around till it fit the upper transverse arch (almost under the pedal spindle). It was a night and day difference no more numb right foor even after 3-4 hours.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

jordo_99 said:


> Make sure you're not pointing your toes. Keep your feet parallel to the ground if possible. That's what worked for me. If that doesn't seem to help or you keep catching yourself pointing try lowering your seat slightly (maybe just a few mm at a time).


If it suits one well, there is nothing wrong with being a toe dipper.


----------



## nicko9676 (Dec 1, 2011)

yes this happens to me to. It seems to be a simple cause as well. Whenever I tighten my shoes to much I think it restricts the blood creating a numbing feeling. I now try to loosen my shoes a bit more before a ride now as yes it very uncomfortable.


----------

